# 60hz or 80hz for speakers HPF?



## Mayosandwich (Sep 9, 2012)

I have my sub at 80hz LPF and was told its the best setting, and that the speakers HPF has to match that. Cause if I have the LPF at 63hz and speakers HPF at 80hz, that means the notes from 63-80hz will be gone.

My guestion is, which would be better to use? 80hz LPF, 80hz HPF or 63hz LPF, 60hz HPF?

I played around and noticed my speakers sounded better with more mid range when set to 60hz HPF. But my worry is whether it will put too much strain on the speakers cones itself and not sure if my speakers could handle it, so maybe its best left to the sub.

I also have a sealed sub too, which i was told usually doesnt play higher notes as well as a ported sub.

Kicker Comp VR10 sub and Kicker KS series speakers 65WX2 fronts, 90WX2 rears.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

The filters do not completely cut off at a certain frequency, there is a roll-off based on filter type and slope. Take 80hz HPF @ 12db/octave for example; at 40hz the signal will be down 12db. I suggest doing a little googling and reading up on the topic, all you could ever want to know may be found. 

Sealed subs tend to have a wider bandwidth, but most suggest staying at 80hz or below because soon you end up in stereo separation land.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with having a gap in crossover points. You can also use said gaps as free bands of eq if you have to. For a street tune I don't like crossing a 6.5" any lower than 80hz. Sub is usually at 63hz. For a straight up sq tune I have seen people cross a 6.5" as low as 40hz but that's risky and a little dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

You have been very wrongly informed. There is no hole in the response, nor do ported or sealed boxes play higher than each other for any reason. 

Like mentioned above, it's a frequency rolloff. Furthermore, Say you have your sub set at 63 and your speakers set at 80. If your sub is set louder than your speakers, that _acoustically_ raises where that rolloff happens, as the point where the 2 drivers' frequency response meshes together is affected by how loud the sub and mids are respectively playing with each other.

On the other hand, if your mids are crossed at 63 and your sub at 80, you'll have a slight boost in the overlapped frequencies (as long as they're not out of phase though). This can benefit subs (no respect to sealed vs ported boxes) that don't like to play high, as your lower crossed mids can help out. 

My mids prefer 80 hz FWIW. 

As for sealed vs. ported, that mainly just shapes the overall response curve itself. How high a sub can play is inherent in the raw driver's design vs the box you mount it in. Simply put, the same driver in either sealed or ported will play exactly as high as the other, but the lower frequencies will respond very differently, depending on the frequency at which the ported box is tuned.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Mayosandwich said:


> I have my sub at 80hz LPF and was told its the best setting, and that the speakers HPF has to match that. Cause if I have the LPF at 63hz and speakers HPF at 80hz, that means the notes from 63-80hz will be gone.


that is not what it means. you might have a hole depending on how your speakers respond, but just because you have a hole in the xover, doesnt mean you have a hole acoustically.


> My guestion is, which would be better to use? 80hz LPF, 80hz HPF or 63hz LPF, 60hz HPF?


without some listening sessions or RTA graph, that question is unanswerable.


> I played around and noticed my speakers sounded better with more mid range when set to 60hz HPF. But my worry is whether it will put too much strain on the speakers cones itself and not sure if my speakers could handle it, so maybe its best left to the sub.


If they are not bottoming out or dont get strained sounding, then it is fine. The real question is, can a 6.5" really produce 60hz at any real level? the answer is no, most of the time anything under 75-80hz is pointless


> I also have a sealed sub too, which i was told usually doesnt play higher notes as well as a ported sub.
> 
> Kicker Comp VR10 sub and Kicker KS series speakers 65WX2 fronts, 90WX2 rears.


not true at all. how high a sub plays has alot more to do with the xover setting and the sub itself.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

80 Hz at a 24 curve.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

If you play your system really loud, than cross @ 80. Overlap won't make sound disappear, unless your sub is out of phase.


----------



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

FWIW, I find that some music sounds good crossed over at 60Hz (not a whole lot), most at 80, and some with LPF at 60 and HPF at 80. Adjusting the slopes as well. It really just depends on what you want it to sound like for that particular song/album.

For the moment...I've settled on the LPF/HPF both set at 80 for sub/front, the rear is at 100Hz for everyday listening, slope on my sub is 6db, front and rear at 12db.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

There is no rule on setting that, every car and speaker/sub driver is different and the response will not always be the same.
Just have to make it blend the best with the type of music sometimes and the independent sub volume as it was mentioned already, many good info was given already.


----------

